# The next Cyclone Coasters ride is on Pearl Harbor Day



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2014)

Joe and I thought it would be cool to do a salute to our grandfathers who were both in the Navy During WW2.  Mine flew off the Salamala Bay carrier and I made a shirt to wear on the ride with a drawing of the flying scorpion patch that was on his flight jacket.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2014)

I love it!
I've got a wartime Cycletruck with a "Remember Pearl Harbor" plate topper on the back fender.
I'll ride that.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2014)

*Pearl harbor*

The shirt looks great!

Can't wait to see the cycle truck, cyclingday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2014)

*Joe already shot the idea my way of ........*

*I like the idea - Joe actually sent me a PM on a few days back too - On how it would be great to honor Pearl Harbor day by dressing up in period correct clothes on period correct bicycles - 

I like the idea - but I don't own anything like that - now I do have a bicycle that can represent - a 1941 Blue & ivory Schwinn straightbar with red pins ... Cyclone Coaster is a large group - but I don't have email addys or phone numbers for most of the people who ride with us since the group has a broad following from people all around the world with 70 - 100 strong that basically ride every month & the other half 70 - 200 riders may ride a few times a year with I would say thousands over the years that have show up to ride or simply admire from as far away as Paris, France & Brazil .. with fans as far as the Philippines & Russia .....  

This is a perfect example of how a theme ride starts - 

Since there are several of you with similar ideas for next months ride & a Pearl Harbor day theme - Show everyone how ideas become themed rides & promote the idea in your circle of riders you know locally - in other forums - on FACEBOOK - instagram - here on thecabe - etc.

I will put the idea on FACEBOOK today - those of you that are on FACEBOOK chime in & show interest ... more exposure = more fun @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride 

Ride Vintage 

Frank 
*


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Great idea. I love it! I will try extra hard to bring one out there for this


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2014)

*Frank, I will make you a shirt for if you hook me up with a hat*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I like the idea - Joe actually sent me a PM on a few days back too - On how it would be great to honor Pearl Harbor day by dressing up in period correct clothes on period correct bicycles -
> 
> I like the idea - but I don't own anything like that - now I do have a bicycle that can represent - a 1941 Blue & ivory Schwinn straightbar with red pins ... Cyclone Coaster is a large group - but I don't have email addys or phone numbers for most of the people who ride with us since the group has a broad following from people all around the world with 70 - 100 strong that basically ride every month & the other half 70 - 200 riders may ride a few times a year with I would say thousands over the years that have show up to ride or simply admire from as far away as Paris, France & Brazil .. with fans as far as the Philippines & Russia .....
> 
> ...




Hey Frank, 

I'll stencil you up a shirt for one of your old school looking hats.  I dig the blue one with the white stitching...if not, bring one of those anyway, I need one.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2014)

*Hey guys, I don't mind*

Hey guys, I don't mind doing shirts for the ride.  Just sent a shirt and I'll do my best to do it up....we owe it to them.  They are a very amateurly (spelling?) done but it's FREE...lol.  Just kick me down with the shirt...or I could just bring the stencils with me to the ride too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 14, 2014)

*DONE -- The hat is yours*



Robertriley said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> I'll stencil you up a shirt for one of your old school looking hats.  I dig the blue one with the white stitching...if not, bring one of those anyway, I need one.




Sounds good - *XL* shirt please - thanks - Frank


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 17, 2014)

*I knocked out two shirts today for the Coaster Dec 7th ride*

The first one is Franks.   Simple but it's front and back.  There was actually a USS Franklin so that's why I went that way.  The second is for Joe.  So far it's front only but the Sheep with the bomb is drawn for the patch on his grandfathers WW2 flight jacket.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2014)

*Right on ....*

I like the extra though in making these shirts ... very cool ... see you at the ride ... Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2014)

*I added a little to yours last night*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I like the extra though in making these shirts ... very cool ... see you at the ride ... Frank





The WWII squadron on the carrier was the VC 13, so I added their patch.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2014)

*Vc 70*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2014)

*Great job!*

The shirts turned out great! Thank you very much! My grandfather would have loved to see them.


Here are a couple of planes he shot down. Pacific Theatere


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Very cool ride with lots of cool bikes.  Pearl Harbor day


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 8, 2014)

*Shelby*

Awesome Shelby Safety Bike!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thanks again for the t-shirt .....*

Thanks to all that made it out to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Great ride with less people due to the CicLAvia up in Los Angeles & the holiday month in full swing ... Smaller ride that allowed some freedoms - like a different ride for all of you that were asking for a different route ... We rode to Seal Beach Pier ... And went a different way back with no real inclines which is nice when you are a on a vintage balloon bicycle - Local legend had it that if we went down PCH then by Mariners Stadium - behind Belmont Shores - through Carol Park back to Portfolio Coffehouse - there would be no major inclines & we proved it to be correct - great weather with sun all day temps in the 70's ... I ended up at a great Chrismas Party here in town in Janine's secret garden where we had some swing dancing & Holiday cheers - thanks everyone for a great day ...Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## clunker (Dec 22, 2014)

Killer bikes


----------

